
Show HN: Create and Render 3D models in Go - unixpickle
https://github.com/unixpickle/model3d
======
unixpickle
Author here!

This project includes a boatload of 3D models I've created in code and 3D
printed over the past half year or so. It also includes a more recent ray
tracer, which can produce some cool pictures like [1]. I've finally started
stabilizing the API, and I'm excited to see what others do with it.

[1]
[https://github.com/unixpickle/model3d/blob/master/examples/r...](https://github.com/unixpickle/model3d/blob/master/examples/renderings/tiffany/output_hd.png)

